
The software ecosystem is wet - alexandercrohde
https://blog.alexrohde.com/archives/555
======
al2o3cr

        even kafka (basically just log part of mysql without columns). For example, a kafka topic could be seen as a table with the columns: offset, value.
    

In much the same way that a block of carbon with a couple gas cylinders (H2,
N2, O2) on top is "basically just" a person...

~~~
alexandercrohde
No, not at all. Sql is a superset of Kafka, anything Kafka can do a Sql server
can do.

Kafka is very basic tool in comparison, that drops 90% of functionality for a
speed gain in one use case.

There's no reason you couldn't write a custom storage engine that behaved
exactly like kafka with Postgres.

